# Cutest lil snake of all



## orionmystery (Dec 23, 2013)

Cute little snake that fell from a tree and into the pond we're in - a subadult of Orange-necked Keelback (Macropisthodon flaviceps). ID credit: hisno. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. About 7 inches long only.





Orange-neced Keelback IMG_383 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Orange-neced Keelback IMG_0350 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Orange-neced Keelback IMG_0346 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Orange-neced Keelback IMG_0393 copy (2) by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Orange-neced Keelback IMG_0347 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Orange-neced Keelback IMG_355 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## globeglimpser (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the first one except the figure to ground ratio seems a tad off. A little less ground and a little more snake and you have a truly amazing photo!


----------

